# Closure of internal hernia



## CCARRIE (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a physician who did a closure of internal hernia. codes 44602 and 44050 are two that im looking at.

It is noted that the small bowel entered the hernia beneath the small bowel at this point with two segments passing through this area. This was reduced through the opening and it was noted that a portion of small bowel came through this region and it was felt that this itself was an internal hernia. Smooth impression of the bowel at this point confirmed this finding. With this in mind, the entire abdomen was irrigated liberally with saline solution. Next,the defect, as noted above was then closed using interruped sutures of 4-0 silk to obliterate the region so that the bowel could not pass through this opening again. This left one portion of bowel entering the free abdominal area to this region and then it was followed distally to its insertion into the colon. After further irrigation, the omentum was placed over the intestine and the abdomen was closed using a running suture.


----------

